
Scientists cook up material 200 times stronger than steel out of soybean oil - Huhty
http://www.abc.net.au/news/2017-01-31/scientists-cook-up-super-strong-graphene-out-of-soybean-oil/8223686
======
xt00
Misleading title.. TLDR: they made graphene in a soybean solution. Which can
be stronger than steel. These guys didn't test the materials strength of what
they made. They made graphene in an interesting way.

